# Pond project



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I took the plunge.
Removed a 7x7 rigid pond and started digging.
After a day...maybe 2 (cant remember i ache so much) and about a million tonnes of dirt out the back here is where we got.








I made a conscious decision to build up aswell as down to reduce the amount of digging.
The plan is to end up with an 11 x 10 x 5ft deepest pond.

More digging and more digging and loads of rain..... this 










Upper structure is 4x4 imperfect timbers plus loads of 6" concrete screws and 20 16mm steel rods set in concrete.

Any one want some topsoil - clay and loads of building excrement. ?????

The light section you can see in the bottom is a huge concrete platform we uncovered that has a steel undertray......Feel a bit like the time team lot on an archealogical dig.....no idea what the structure could be.

Stillll a bit more digging to do but here we are today ..tonight....wondering with that amount of water already in there ...should i bother with the liner... 

















Oh yes thats Midge just waiting for the chance to go fishing or swimming.

here's the temporary home for the fish.









I think you can just see the biggest of my current collection lurking in the depths.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

good job mate that sounds and looks like it is going to be an amazing pond for your fish and a beautiful area for you to sit around!!

i recently finished diggin the foundations up for my dads house extension so i know the pain and i dont really want to ever ever ever see another shovel for as long as we live lol.

Due to the shape of his garden and access it all was 100% hand dug to 1.1m deep (had to underpin) because couldnt get a mini digger around the back lol.


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking good!

10x11x5ft is a nice size!! 

Not sure what your old setup was but while you're still in the building stage have you thought about a bottom drain and skimmer? 

Keep us updated!


Paul


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

going to fit a sump pump as a bottom drain wont go anywhere due to the heavy clay.
Not considered a skimmer. What benefits do they provide. Kept Koi for years without one but always willing to learn.

P


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Hi,
> 
> going to fit a sump pump as a bottom drain wont go anywhere due to the heavy clay.
> Not considered a skimmer. What benefits do they provide. Kept Koi for years without one but always willing to learn.
> ...


Just keeps the surface of your water crystal clear, collects all the crap off the top. - In other words just polishes the top of your water keeping it clean and a better view.

I didn't fit one and really regretting it now. Just had to buy a Velda Floating Skimmer to make up for it which was alot more expensive 


Paul


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

The Oase promax 30000 has a skimmer fitting that floats on the surface, might get one of those.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

Paul B said:


> The Oase promax 30000 has a skimmer fitting that floats on the surface, might get one of those.


now then pal, we have a oase skimmer in our pond we are glad we baught it as before there was bascally a horrible layer of dust and dirt sat on the top so i do recommend them the only thing is that it is a pain cleanin it easy to clean just have to do it every day, also ya pond is lookin very nice indeed, we are currently builden one check the link if you want pal: victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/aquatics-pictures/336511-new-pond-build.html


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul B said:


> The Oase promax 30000 has a skimmer fitting that floats on the surface, might get one of those.


If the option is there to build one into the wall its worth it, hides it out the way and is cheaper to do. But, yer the Oase will do the job.

Paul


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

back in the hole today, lining the walls with the clay from the bottom. Reckon i got another 6 inches of depth and mud everywhere. Bottom still filled with water but that keeps teh clay nice and soft for scooping out and cladding the sides.
All the timbers are now screwed up and once i have finished with the clay its old carpet , sand and the pond underlay. Then the liner and wheyyy heyyyy in goes the water.
Thinking of using two 9000 pressure filters but cant make my mind up.
More pics soon. P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Pics coming. 
Lined pond with all the carpet destined for the dump and my son and i fitted the underlay and liner. Finished this at 4.30 and I am still waiting for the pond to fill.
Cant wait to start putting my fish in.
Got a large pump in circulating and oxygenating the water. Filters next. 
Then in maybe a week introduce the fish.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Well full at last. the cats have both had a swim....nosey monkeys.

decking coming as soon as i can talk my son into collecting it.

Trellis in the fron ngarden to stop the grandkids falling in. 
just need a few more fish to fill her up.


----------



## Paulnetto (Nov 16, 2008)

hi Paul

I like the work you have been doing, brings back memories.

Would you be interested in some koi, when you have finished, i am thinking about down sizing


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

looking great. well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : victory:




wouldnt be without my bottom drain and skimmer though :whistling2:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok Decking on and liner trimmed.
connected one of the filters but forgot i had been pumping the sludge through the pipes. OOps ...one crystal clear pond turns into a clay pit.
No problem it will soon clear when i get the Jjapanese matting in the filter.
Just got to install the waterfall plant the plants and site all the cables and find a way to permanantly fix the grandkid fences. Oh and tidying up the garden. Whats left of it. Then put the fish in.


----------



## liquid (Mar 3, 2009)

wow that looks cool, wish i had a pond - or knowlege of fish keeping:lol2:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Now I cant decide what water feature to add.
I have some nice Irisis to hide the pipes out and in and some marginals for the shallow end. Dont know how long they will last when i get the bigger fish in. 
Just bought 4 Asagis which should look quite stunning when they grow. 
have 3 Shusui in the shop which will look nice too.

Quietly getting there P


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a pond skimmer for sale, pm me if interested, brand new in the box :2thumb:
Pond is looking great, I bet your grandkids will love it


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

that looks amazing sort of thing i would like once we move to a larger place.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Now i see the benefit of a skimmer. With such a large water surface it catches every leaf and blowing crud. 
Deffo looking for a skimmer but may try making one myself. I have enough second hand pumps and filter baskets.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

nice pond you have built there cant wait to see it stocked :2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

THe plan is to stock it with smallish fish to grow on. BUT i may get impatient.
P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Just bought 2. A grade Koi as the last additions this season.
Water now Gin clear and i am learning that with a pond that deep you have to be careful not to drop anything in....... cos you cant get it out without the scuba gear on. lol

One screwdriver and half a pump later...

Pics to follow.


----------

